# BMW Z4's



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

They are not even here and they are already annoying me........


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Same as the Nissan 350z..........

and the ...Toyota celica..lookalike ...RX8


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> They are not even here and they are already annoying me........


Yeah, me too. Doesn't help that there's that nagging thought at the back of my mind that I want one.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Why are they 'annoying' you exactly...

Mine arrives on July 17th ;D

I'll still be hanging round here and even attending meets (if permitted ) - I'll try not to be toooo annoying 8)

Damian


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Mine arrives on July 17th


Keep me posted, VERY interested in one myself.. you getting the 2.5 or the 3.0?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Keep me posted, VERY interested in one myself.. you getting the 2.5 or the 3.0?


3.0i ;D Sterling Grey / Dream Red Oregon Leather...

There's a very small UK Z4 message board that's got quite a bit of info if you're interested:

http://www.zroadster.net/z4/index.html

I'll certainly be happy to keep you posted on my thoughst when it arrives!

Damian


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Very, very nice!! I really like that combo.. cheers for the information, I look forward to hearing your opinions on it!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Why are they 'annoying' you exactly...

I've already been cut-up by a German LHD one shooting out of the Brent Cross slip road and cutting across the A406 .. driven by two smug looking "Gangsta Rap-type' fellows.

Oh well .. at least it's on the "Gay car" List


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> They are not even here and they are already annoying me........


I saw one South bound on the M5 on saturday am. Couldn't see if it was LHD - but it did look nice except for the quite-revolting shade of bile green that some pleb had specified.

Don't knock it until you've tried one. The powertrain will knock spots off the TT for aural thrills and with 231hp and less weight than the Audi, it will be more than a match for one I predict.

Roll on June.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

As long as its better than the Z3 - yikes - I can't believe I almost bought one.......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> As long as its better than the Z3 - yikes - I can't believe I almost bought one.......


They always looked like either a training shoe or comedy clown shoe - I thought............ :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

shoe fetish?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> shoe fetish?


Hmmmm. Looking at your sig pic, I wonder what one might deduce about your own fetish.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> I saw one South bound on the M5 on saturday am. Â Couldn't see if it was LHD - but it did look nice except for the quite-revolting shade of bile green that some pleb had specified.
> 
> Don't knock it until you've tried one. Â The powertrain will knock spots off the TT for aural thrills and with 231hp and less weight than the Audi, it will be more than a match for one I predict.
> 
> Roll on June.


That colour is called 'Urban Green' and:
a) I'm not sure what kind of person at BMW actually thought that was a nice colour
b) I can't believe BMW UK bought one of the first Z4s to the country in THAT Colour !!!

Roll on June indeed. (well July in my case!)
;D

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Just wouldn't be seen dead in a BMW...especially a nansy open top pram that will undoubted be very popular around the Essex area, replacing last years fashion accessory for Chardonnay, the X5.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

That's what I always like to see - a nice balanced and objective view ;-)

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

I like to think so........


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I was watching a review of the Z4 on German television on Tuesday night, in which they compared it to the new Boxter S.

The Z4 won hands down (acceleration, braking, slalom, handling, etc) and it went around the old Nurburgring a lot faster than the Boxter.

Having seen a couple of them around, I must say that the shape is beginning to grow on me. And as for the growl of the 3.0l V6? Its sounds really good. Pity Audi couldn't get the sound right on the TT


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

That's really interesting Stuart. The majority of reviews I have seen have still placed it a little behind the Boxster in terms of the purity of the driving experience - though it's always been stated that the Z4 is 'the closest yet' to Porsche's long-standing crown.

I have to say - I am looking forward to the 3.0i straight-six engine. It's a peach ;D

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Surprised you haven't gone for the sheepskin seat covers that are a popular option in the US...do they come with matching slippers?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I like the Z4 shape - has the look of the Z8 which is a really nice car - but not as classy looking as the M Coupe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just wouldn't be seen dead in a BMW...especially a nansy open top pram that will undoubted be very popular around the Essex area, replacing last years fashion accessory for Chardonnay, the X5.


Then you'll be sticking with 1999/2000's must-have fashion assessory car then - also very popular around Essex?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Surprised you haven't gone for the sheepskin seat covers that are a popular option in the US...do they come with matching slippers?


Weak attempt at a wind-up mate..... 8)

I don't need to defend the car or my choice of it. Read the reviews. Look at the spec's. Look at the performance stats. I need add nothing further I feel !

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Sheepskin covers are an actual option!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yes it does appear that they are so in the US (well, an 'accessory') and yes that's rather sad I have to say !!

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

At least it is still a sportscar and not a diesel!!


----------

